# Electric Brompton?



## bobg (6 Sep 2010)

I know theres a few electric bike riders out there I just wondered if anybody ever given one of these any thought. The conversion is made by an independent company and the battery fits in a pannier type bag at the front which is easily removed for normal riding. Great range, silent motor, little resistance ... bit pricy though?


----------



## Arch (6 Sep 2010)

Is that the Nano? I saw it at Prestiegne, had a little go, it seemed good, although I only rode it up and down the drive, so not much of a test. I liked the way the battery went into the bag and fitted easily.


----------



## bobg (6 Sep 2010)

Arch said:


> Is that the Nano? I saw it at Prestiegne, had a little go, it seemed good, although I only rode it up and down the drive, so not much of a test. I liked the way the battery went into the bag and fitted easily.



Thats the chap Arch....love to have a go on one http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lAM-Oh-gfrM
Maybe get a SH one and fit the Nano kit, it loooks a doddle to install


----------



## Yellow Fang (8 Sep 2010)

This is what I need for next month's World Brompton Championship.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Sep 2010)

bobg said:


> I know theres a few electric bike riders out there I just wondered if anybody ever given one of these any thought. The conversion is made by an independent company and the battery fits in a pannier type bag at the front which is easily removed for normal riding. Great range, silent motor, little resistance ... bit pricy though?



There are a few on BromptonTalk (a Yahoo group) who have electric B's. I think there is also a site dedicated to electric bikes somewhere where the finer technical details get discussed - and there are B owners on that site too. Pedelecs maybe? If you're seriously considering it, have a look on those sites.


----------



## Amanda P (9 Sep 2010)

A to B (who know all there is to be known about electric bikes and about folding bikes) rate the Nano very highly.


----------



## Clarkey (10 Sep 2010)

It seems that Brompton themselves are working on an 'official' electric version to be launched next year.


----------



## Gower (20 Sep 2010)

I concure with previous posts re: A to B mag ect. The dedicated Electric Bike forum is: 
http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
I intended buying the Brompton conversion from C H Whites of Malmsbury (http://www.foldingbikes.biz/index.html) but due to a combination of cost, for the spec I wanted,
and concern about the small (16") wheels and thier effect on control, I opted for thier Dahon folding conversion which I am delighted with. I still think that if ultimate folderbility is required, I would go for the fabulous Brompton fold.
Cheers,
Gower


----------



## bobg (22 Sep 2010)

Gower said:


> I concure with previous posts re: A to B mag ect. The dedicated Electric Bike forum is:
> http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
> I intended buying the Brompton conversion from C H Whites of Malmsbury (http://www.foldingbikes.biz/index.html) but due to a combination of cost, for the spec I wanted,
> and concern about the small (16") wheels and thier effect on control, I opted for thier Dahon folding conversion which I am delighted with. I still think that if ultimate folderbility is required, I would go for the fabulous Brompton fold.
> ...



Thanks Gower, I'm very interested in one since my legs have gone on strike. I'm used to Moultons so wheels size is no problem Maybe I'll check out Moultons official one when it comes out. The thoughts of towing a little canoe to the local canal with my electric Brompton, folding it, putting it in the boat and paddling off for a days fishing wont leave me...


----------



## Gower (22 Sep 2010)

BobG,
I think the 'little' canoe would have to become a very 'big' canoe to take any folding bike and that's before you electrify it, but the thought is wonderful!




bobg said:


> Thanks Gower, I'm very interested in one since my legs have gone on strike. I'm used to Moultons so wheels size is no problem Maybe I'll check out Moultons official one when it comes out. The thoughts of towing a little canoe to the local canal with my electric Brompton, folding it, putting it in the boat and paddling off for a days fishing wont leave me...


----------



## trickletreat (23 Sep 2010)

bobg said:


> Thats the chap Arch....love to have a go on one http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lAM-Oh-gfrM
> Maybe get a SH one and fit the Nano kit, it loooks a doddle to install



Have you looked here?
http://www.electricwheel.co.uk/

Arch, did you stop for the fancy dress/parade at Presteigne? If you did, I was the TinMan!


----------

